# Federal Water fish killin Orange Beach 9/03/10



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

We headed out of the pass around 10am. Stopped on a floating log and picked up a bunch of butterbean hardtails and headed fishin. Busted a bunch of big snappers, a BIG tiger shark 7-8', almost a limit on beeliners and triggers, a few chickens and a few white snapper.


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

how far out did you have to go


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

This was one spot i have due south of the pass around 28-30 miles, in the trysler grounds


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

We left them biting, we thought we had our limit, we were 5 shy. Still a solid hour and a half of cleaning.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

A very nice haul in deed. Thanks for the post. Gene


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of good eats.:thumbup:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Catch !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulations.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish. thanks for the report.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

GOod job, nice haul..


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice display of fish :thumbup: . KATHY II "A" Team was out there also and the bite was hot and heavy - beautiful day - The Gulf is Alive and Well! John


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic to see fishing is back!!!


----------

